# Your preferred programming language



## abhijangda (Apr 20, 2011)

There have been threads like which antivirus you use or which operating system you use etc. 
But here is a thread which programming language you use the most or which is your favourite one??. Tell with reason.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2011)

Where's PHP in the options? 
And I selected every option apart from VB, Objective-C, and Delphi (more so because I've no idea in these).  Every language is preferable in its own right 

That said my favourite language is Python.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 20, 2011)

ooppss!!! really I forgot that 
BTW you can select last option!!


----------



## Neuron (Apr 20, 2011)

C and C++ .These are the only ones that I've learned till date.But I've some keen interest in learning Prolog


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, I love C, as I that's the programming language that I learned first, and my logic was developed using C only, but then I don't know C that much, just about medium level which I learned in college and got polished when I learned Data Structure, and more polished when I used it under Linux.

My most preferred language is PHP, don't know why, but I find it really easier to grasp, and there are many PHP Developers out there and lots of forums. It got more polished when I started doing Freelancing on web development on my free time and worked on few projects.

Then I learned Python, which I liked most.

But still PHP is my most preferred language 

And if you want to know most hated language within the list, I'd vote for Java  (Sorry, Java Lovers)


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 20, 2011)

Earlier I have learned Visual Basic and some amount of Visual Basic.NET, then I started with Python.
This language really beautiful, I liked it very much. Whenever, I want to develop any application for Linux I use Python and VB/VB.NET for Windows. 
Now I am learning C#. This one I also found good and better than C and C++.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 21, 2011)

I love PHP.Currently working as a PHP developer


----------



## noob (Apr 21, 2011)

ASP.NET , C# , SQL for backend.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 21, 2011)

C++ and C# are the current langs i am working on.

java was the love of my life once... but it broke my heart.... (didnt get a job as java developer)


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

I love Java, Python and PHP. C# only for game development. Never created a useful app with that....


----------



## nims11 (Apr 21, 2011)

C/C++ for now as i only know these(apart from javascript). will be learning python after a month or two...


----------



## kickapps (Apr 21, 2011)

Scala and Haskell, Functional pl #FTW


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ you sound a research guy. r u one ??

studied haskell and matlab for my image processing project. interesting languages but picked up C# instead.

haskell makes implementation of many algos very very easy


----------

